# SigmaTel Audio driver problem



## Shortfittings (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a MacBookPro,(2.16 Gig), on which I run Mac OS X, and Windows XP. When initially set up by a computer savvy friend, the headphone outlet didn't function. He downloaded SigmaTel Audio, and the headphones worked, but everytime I boot up, a window appears that says the driver is not compatible with the soundboard. However, it worked perfectly up until a few weeks ago, when suddenly the red light began showing from the headphone jack. I went to Control Panel/ and when I click on SigmaTel Audio, a small window appears that says,"Unable to connect to COM interface". I have to click 3 times before the Sigma Tel Audio Control Panel appears. All the tabs function except, (Wouldn't you know it), the advance tab. When I click on it, a window appears that says,

An exception ocurred while trying to run"C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL"C:\WINDOWS\system32
\staqui.cpl",Sigma Tel Audio.


If I click on that window, another window appears that says,

The instructiion at "0x1003b3c4" referenced memory at "0x00bcd230c". The memory could not be "read". Click on OK to terminate the program.


So I cannot disable the digital output to the headphones. Is there any other way to accomplish this? Thank you very much. Shawn


----------

